# what are your views on cosmetic surgery?



## quandolak (Jun 17, 2006)

.........


----------



## dollbabybex (Jun 17, 2006)

i was meant to be having breast impants on the 22nd june...but my appointment has been delayed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ive wanted larger boobs for 10 years and after seeing a lot of friends great results i decided to take the plunge...

i just dream of being able to wear a backless or strapless top and not have to worry about a bra etc...

i hate my bf seeing me topless, and even wear a bra while having sex!!

at the moment chicken fillets are my best friends!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i cant wait to find out the new date, and i hope itll be a real confidence booster!!!

i think cosmetic surgery is up to the person and yes there are people who go... ew your gonna have silicone boobs, how fake...

but as long as its YOU your doin it for i think its great!


----------



## quandolak (Jun 17, 2006)

.....


----------



## dollbabybex (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *quandolak* 
_I just looked at your myspace and you are a stunner as it is!_

 
omg thats super sweet of you!!

im stuck in work so thats made my day


----------



## quandolak (Jun 17, 2006)

.........


----------



## lara (Jun 17, 2006)

I want to have a breast reduction for medical reasons - I have DD/F breasts on an 8/10 ribcage (I'm not a skinny girl, I just have really little bones), and I'm constantly being struck down with severe nerve pain/cramping on the chest muscles, never mind the constant back pain and general 'curse you, underwires!' pinching. It makes working difficult, and it's scary to have knifing pain over your heart when you're on a motorcycle.
For purely cosmetic reasons I'd like to get my nose narrowed a little - I have a golf ball on the end of my snout. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My attitude is that as long as it makes you happy, you're doing it for yourself and not someone else, and I don't have to pay for it, then knock yourself out. As long as it positively affects your life and you can safely afford it, rock on with your bad self and get those new breasts. If you're only getting them because your boyfriend wants them or so you can rub them in the face of that bitch who made fun of your AA-cups in grade eight, then I'd probably advise that you think about it for a couple of years (and dump your loser boyfriend).


----------



## quandolak (Jun 17, 2006)

..........


----------



## dollbabybex (Jun 17, 2006)

my BF is paying for mine... but its all my idea... ive wanted them done for years..

he was like 'do you really want it done that much??'

and i was upset cos i knew id never afford them myself 

(well maybe i would if i stopped buying mac..ha ha!)

and he offered to pay, ill pay him back eventually


----------



## dollbabybex (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *quandolak* 
_









Btw i have a friend  who had just the same situation as you..she is about 5,2 and thin but not skinny..i suppose petite and she had massive boobs...when she turned 18 she got them reduced ..now this was ages ago cos she is 34 now..and she had one hell of a operation..but she says i was worth all the pain cos she had back ache et..now she has big scars but she is happy and not so self concious.
Of course now the techniques are better and you dont have to go through the whole *gasp* taking the nipple off and sewing it back on again routine...

So apparently now its a easier procedure._

 

theres a girl in work who has had a reduction too... shes teeny like a uk size 6-8, and she had 32ff's!!
and they just drowned her basically!!

shes much happier and doesnt regret it!

i always say to her 'you paid to have your taken away and im paying to have some put in...not fair!!

but she assures me that if i had 'real' huge boobs i wouldnt like it so much!!??


----------



## quandolak (Jun 17, 2006)

.........


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 17, 2006)

I think that as long as you are doing it for yourself, it's fine.  Yeah, there's all the "be happy with what God gave you" stuff, but sometimes people aren't, and they're self-conscious about certain features, so if it is something they want, and they have the money and will to do it, why not?  It is quite troublesome to me when people do it for reasons other than wanting to do it for themselves, like this woman I know who got breast implants just to make her husband happy, not because she really cared about her breast size.  The best part was, after she went through with it, he still didn't think they were big enough, so she went back for bigger ones!  That, I don't like.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 17, 2006)

If there were something I wanted to change, and I had the money to change it, yes I would do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ashlee Simpson's nose job's about the BEST example of rhinoplasty I've ever seen. OUT STAND ING job.
Lots of people think she had more work done, but the sheer opening up of her face by having her nose shaved down is amazing.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 17, 2006)

I think plastic surgery (PS) is just fine if you are doing it for the right reasons and you have considered all of the risks.  If it makes you feel better, then a person should do it.  We all have to walk around in our own skin everyday, so we should be comfortable in it.  

I worry when people get addicted or when people assume it will solve all of their problems. There is also the aspect of it actually being surgery.  Whilst there have been great advances, it can still go very wrong.  That is something people really need to consider. 

Personally, I will be getting a breast reduction.  I know it will be expensive, but this is one area where I will gladly pay what it takes.  I don't want to skimp on PS.  I don't want to go in for a reduction and wake up in the recovery room with a nipple sewn onto my shoulder or something!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I would consider slight lip plumping (depends on if  you loose feeling in the lips afterwards.  Quandolak-Have you heard anything about that?  Just curious.).  AND, I don't want to end up looking like Goldie Hawn! Yikes!

I am comfortable with my appearance other than that.  I have always had an appreciation for age.  I am only 35, but so far getting older has been fun.  Every year you get wiser and I think that adds to your beauty.  

But hey, I may consider more PS as I get older.  I think a lot of us tend to get a bit more liberal in our views of plastic surgery as we age.


----------



## quandolak (Jun 17, 2006)

........


----------



## Pei (Jun 17, 2006)

I have no "objections" nor despise anyone with CS.

However, the outcome shld be pleasing to the eyes.

I'm particularly disgusted by CS went wrong such as  "surprised look" & unnatural swollen lips.


----------



## Jaim (Jun 17, 2006)

I think if it's something that really bothers you, then fix it!

I have such huge issues with my nose, so I'd probably opt to change that since it's been a problem all my life. I was teased a great deal and I would like my appearance a lot more with a slightly altered nose.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *quandolak* 
_well ive heard that it can happen (lip hardening) in some cases where people have an allergic reaction..what comes to mind is someone called leslie ash i think ..ok just done a search http://www.awfulplasticsurgery.com/archives/000888.html


now thes epics dont do justice to how awful her result was..apparently she had been having lip injections for years and then she got a permanent one done..cant remember the name wher they thread a fine tube into the lips and eventually your bodies own cells fill it up...anyway it went pear shaped for her...she was the laughing stock of the uk...

I cant remember all the names for these injections..there are loads of them...errm that all..lol._

 
Uggh!  That's scared the idea of lip injections right outta me.  Yeeeaaeeesssshhhh!


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 18, 2006)

I say if you have it flaunt it and if you dont have it but want it then get it to flaunt it


----------



## kimmy (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *quandolak* 
_I just looked at your myspace and you are a stunner as it is!_

 
i agree!

i was thinking of getting implants at one time. i'm 5'7" 102lbs and am a 34B which just...seems so small to me, even for my weight. i know that the thinner you are, the smaller your chest usually is because they're composed mostly of fat cells, but i look so flat. for some reason, i just don't feel right like a lady because i don't have those amazing curves i see SO many women with.
annnd for a long time, i really wanted a nose job too...i've always wanted a little dainty slightly turned up nose like Marilyn Monroe's.

my boyfriend had a bit of a fit when i told him i wanted this work done, this was before we were dating so at the time he was just a good friend. i realized that after we started talking, my desire to get the work done started diminishing because he'd always tell me that i'm perfect the way i am and that he'd support me if i went through with it, but that he thinks i'm beautiful the way i am.

i've decided not to get any work done because...well, i just feel better about what i was born with because of him. i'm not trying to impress anyone else and i'm happy enough with how i look. i'm not thrilled, but i never will be because i'm amazing at picking out my own flaws. so i figure, i'm okay with how i look, and he loves it..so there's no real reason for me to do it. though i'd look better, i'd still be able to find something about myself i'm unhappy with because i'm really critical of my appearance.

i see absolutley nothing wrong with cosmetic surgery though, i mean, if you want it, get it. you know? i mean...who am i to say someone shouldn't do something that will make them happy?


----------



## quandolak (Jun 19, 2006)

........


----------



## astronaut (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, I've always wanted to get my eyes done. And for the past 2 years, I've felt more strongly about getting surgery done and I'm determined to get the procedure done next year; I can't wait. All my life people have commented that I always look mean and I finally realized that it might be because of my eyes. They are tiny and give a very unfriendly appearance. 

I feel like a prisonor in my own body. I hate my eyes so much that I can't even leave my house without eye makeup. Or else, I wear sunglasses to hide them. The last time I was out without makeup, I was at Walmart walking around inside with sunglasses on and I felt like a total wierdo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's one thing to like wearing makeup, and another to be dependant on it. People say that makeup can't make _that_ much of a difference but in my case it does! Some friends who were fortunate enough to see me without makeup will be nice and say "Wow... you look totally different without makeup on..." but I know what they are thinking inside...  

I think it's like an identity crisis or something as well. Like when I have the makeup on that makes my eyes look bigger, I feel confident and people are drawn to me, and I get attention. But when I don't have the eye makeup on, I'm not just average, I'm at the bottem. I'm an absolute no body, another ugly duckling, like I don't even exist. That's a big change for someone and I feel like I'm living two different lives and a lie because I look like a completely different person without my eye makeup. People wouldn't even recognize me. 

So yeah, my eyes bother me big time and I've cried so much over them. I won't be fully happy until I get the procedure done because they will always bother me if I don't. Everything else about me I am happy about, it's just my eyes...


----------



## dollbabybex (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_i agree!
_

 
aw thankyou so much xxx


----------



## quandolak (Jun 20, 2006)

..........


----------



## Stylishchica319 (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jaim* 
_I think if it's something that really bothers you, then fix it!

I have such huge issues with my nose, so I'd probably opt to change that since it's been a problem all my life. I was teased a great deal and I would like my appearance a lot more with a slightly altered nose._

 
That is pretty much exactly what I was going to say...I've wanted a nose job since I was a kid...nothing drastic...just my nose...but smaller...I was never teased for it, but it has always bothered me. BUT I think if  someone is using plastic surgery to "fix" all of their problems...most of which are not physical...then that is a huge problem.


----------



## lovejam (Jun 20, 2006)

Personally, I doubt I'd get it done, but I don't care who else does it. It's not for me to judge whether or not a person "needs" it. It's for the person themselves to judge that.

Although I'd actually love to get a breast reduction, but that's mainly because of the back pain these giant things cause.


----------



## dollbabybex (Jun 22, 2006)

i got the date of my boobjob... its 24th august!

not too long, but to think it shouldve been today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway at least ive got a date to look forward to


----------



## stacey (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm all for a breast lift w/ implants AFTER I have all my kids.


----------



## quandolak (Jun 23, 2006)

........


----------



## quandolak (Jun 23, 2006)

.......


----------



## lara (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_i got the date of my boobjob... its 24th august!_

 
On my birthday!


----------



## dollbabybex (Jun 23, 2006)

im having silicone gel as its really strong....

if you cut them in half its like a jelly sweet, it doesnt leak!

im having the round ones too as tear drop can turn upside down and make your boobs a funny shape!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my mum wanted me to have saline,

but saline are in a silicone casing anyway so it doesnt make any difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oooh i loved cosmetic surgery live by the way Quandolak!!

ah im sooo excited...

im sure 2 months will fly by x


----------



## dollbabybex (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_On my birthday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aw happy bday for then


----------



## Jessica (Jun 25, 2006)

Plastic surgery is definately a personal decision.  I recently (Dec 2005) had breast augmentation.  I went from a 32B to a 32D and they look very natural on my frame.  It was not an easy decision to make. Going under the knife carries with it certain implications and potential complications.  An elective surgery should never be made light heartedly.

I do not regret getting my boobs done at all!  I am very pleased with the results that my surgeon was able to achieve.  I did it because it was something that I wanted to do for myself.  My husband was very supportive of whatever decision I made, and simply wanted me to be happy with my choice.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_ Going under the knife carries with it certain implications and potential complications.  An elective surgery should never be made light heartedly._

 
I could not agree more. I had cosmetic dental surgery and I am thrilled with the resutls. 

Jessicas raises the most paramount issue with elective surgeries: it is important to consider the complications that can arrise from any cosmetic procedure. 

I would and most likely will have other costmetic procedures in the future, but not without great consideration each and every time.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_I have no "objections" nor despise anyone with CS.

However, the outcome shld be pleasing to the eyes.

I'm particularly disgusted by CS went wrong such as  "surprised look" & unnatural swollen lips._

 
  I agree with u on that one Pei
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What disgust me is when a Small framed Girl gets  double D's put in and ends up looking like she has 2 head attached to her chest... Not Cute
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what so ever)

My self personally, if i had th emoney i would.. Get my boobs inflated back b/c they seem to have deflated after having my kids.  But knowing my luck i would get my implants in and something goes wrong and ill end up having to take them out.


----------



## quandolak (Jun 26, 2006)

.......


----------



## quandolak (Jun 26, 2006)

...........


----------



## star1692 (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm seriously considering having augmentation done and have talked to one Ps.  I just dont know how big to go or if it will look good on me?


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 
_I'm all for a breast lift w/ implants AFTER I have all my kids._

 
 This is what I am doing next summer, along with a tummy tuck. I am not having another child, I'm good with one, and old foster children in the future. 

I hate my mommy tummy! It's not a matter of fat, I'm a size 1..it's excess skin that just hangs there. :crap: 

Sooo, I'm pro surgery, as long as it doesn't become an addiction like we've all seen on Oprah.


----------



## lovejam (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star1692* 
_I'm seriously considering having augmentation done and have talked to one Ps.  I just dont know how big to go or if it will look good on me?_

 
I'd say it depends on your frame, and what size your breasts are to begin with. I think it looks best not to go more than one or two cup sizes above your natural.


----------



## Rank_as (Jun 28, 2006)

deleted


----------



## britaniefaith (Jun 28, 2006)

I am getting a breast augmentation & mini tummy tuck on January 25th and I am so excited. Most people may look at me and think "why would you waste money on plastic surgery?" well I have reasons, I lost 78 lbs and in turn am left with excess skin on my tummy area that I cannot get rid of and as far as my boobs go, that's a personal issue that I've struggled with for a long time so I am saving my money and will be getting them fixed. I don't think anyone should judge someone, it's your own choice if you want to get it done.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *britaniefaith* 
_I am getting a breast augmentation & mini tummy tuck on January 25th and I am so excited. Most people may look at me and think "why would you waste money on plastic surgery?" well I have reasons, I lost 78 lbs and in turn am left with excess skin on my tummy area that I cannot get rid of and as far as my boobs go, that's a personal issue that I've struggled with for a long time so I am saving my money and will be getting them fixed. I don't think anyone should judge someone, it's your own choice if you want to get it done._

 
I agree. Everyone has their own reasons for having work done. Myself, I had my teeth done because I had 2.5 years of braces when I was young and my teeth were starting to shift as an adult. I love looking in the mirror every morning and seeing "my teeth but better". I have a great relationship with my dentist as well.

I think in your situation, britanie, I would do the same. Losing all that weight does leave a lot of excess skin - the final touches are a reward for your hard work and dedication to your health. 

It's the people who don't exercise and take horrible care of themselves and then have liposuction, only to have it come back (think Tara Reid) that really irk me. It's really their business in the end, but I think it's sad that people have surgeries to correct problems that stemmed from a lack of self care. Not matter how good you look on the outside, it's the inner care that makes the difference. I see costmetic procedures as "tweaks" to a healthy body - not bandaids for bigger issues.


----------



## Jessica (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *quandolak* 
_The thing is dont most people have to get the boob job redone every 5 years or so?..its something that might put alot of people off._

 
Mentor (one manufacturer of breast implants) warrenties (sp?) the implants for 10 years. They will actually pay for some surgical costs and replace the implants if there was a defect in them that caused them to deflate.  10 years is the typical "life-span" of a saline implant.  But there are of course woman who have had them for 20+ years with no problems.  Yes, with an elective surgery you do have to weigh the benefits vs. burdens.  At 30, I know that I will have to have a re-do at some point and I'm totally cool with that.

I personally had very little breast tissue to begin with and after breast feeding my son well.....let's just say I was less than pleased with my appearance.  For those who are considering any breast surgery I would highly reccommend a great website that was absolutely vital to me choosing a wonderful plastic surgeon and provided loads and loads of information and education.

www.implantinfo.com

There are also links to other types of cosmetic surgical procedures there as well. The ladies are all incredibly helpful and will answer any questions that you may have.  To you ladies considering various procedures....Please think your decisions through and be sure you have ALL of your questions answered before making a lifelong commitment.  I am happy to answer any questions that anyone may have in terms of my personal experience.


----------



## star1692 (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a consultation for breast augmentation on july 17th...im excited and scared....what should i expect?


----------



## quandolak (Jun 29, 2006)

...........


----------



## Jessica (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star1692* 
_I have a consultation for breast augmentation on july 17th...im excited and scared....what should i expect?_

 
I would highly reccommend you visiting the website that I mentioned.  You need know exactly what you want your outcome to be.  I looked at hundreds of photos to find the PS that had results that match what I wanted.  When you visit implantinfo there are photos that Dr's and individuals have submitted.

There are a lot of "options" that you have.  size, shape, positioning, incision site, etc.  For example, I chose round saline implants placed under the muscle with a crease incision.

Know that during the consultation you are interviewing the doc.  You're determining if you feel that he/she can give you the results that you are looking for.  If you have the SLIGHTEST notion that maybe this doc may not be the right one for you......schedule consults with other docs!  Ask what the infection rate is, the complication rate (i.e. capsular contracture, double bubble, mastatia, loss of sensation, etc...)

As far as what will happen: You'll meet with the PS, disrobe, he/she will give you reccomendations, the costs will be discussed and they will try to schedule a surgical date.  

I could go on, but I guess my final thought is that you must be prepared.  Know your stuff, if you don't understand what the doc is saying be sure that you have him/her clarify it for you. Walk the walk and talk the talk!

Good Luck!  Keep us posted


----------



## star1692 (Jun 29, 2006)

Jessica your to sweet.  Thanks for giving me some info.  I have been researching this for quite a while and feel like I know what I'm looking for.  I just dont really know what to expect as far as knowing what size to get and what shape of inplant would be best.....round? tear droped?


----------



## Jessica (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star1692* 
_Jessica your to sweet.  Thanks for giving me some info.  I have been researching this for quite a while and feel like I know what I'm looking for.  I just dont really know what to expect as far as knowing what size to get and what shape of inplant would be best.....round? tear droped?_

 
At implantinfo you can search for those particular types of implants and see the results that they gave other women.  The only potential problem w/ tear dropped is that they can rotate in the pocket and make your breasts or breast appear very unnatural.   Most docs don't offer them as well.  

I'm so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Nicoletta (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey, it's a personal decision and no one has the right to judge another person if they choose to have "work" done. I personally wouldn't have cosmetic surgery just because I'm happy with what God gave me, but more power to whoever wants to get a "touch up"


----------



## dollbabybex (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star1692* 
_I have a consultation for breast augmentation on july 17th...im excited and scared....what should i expect?_

 
sorry i thanked instead of quoted again!!

I had my consultation in may 

heres what happed.

He asked my reasons and concerns.

then he explained what happened, in extreme detail.

he went thru all the risks then

answering all my millions of questions,

and to be fair most things are fixable!and covered too!

then he examines your breasts, sees how much tissue you have what shape your breasts are... and if he can acheive what you want.

he also checked the strength of the muscles under my arms.

then the BEST bit, you get to play around with the impants and try them in your bra.

then you discuss which ones you'll go for.

He said to contact them if i wanted to go ahead.

but my friend has had her boobs done by him, and i was impressed.

so he arranged his secratary to call me within a week .

i was really nervous, i had my x bf with me.

i was the most devestated when i had to be topless.

by the way a nurse MUST be present to supervise.

(prob to check the surgeons not a perve!)

it lasted about 40 minutes in total

HTH x

sorry i forgot to say he showed me loads of photos of previous operations hes done.


----------



## Jessica (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_and to be fair most things are fixable!and covered too!_

 
But how many times do you want to go under the knife?  Better to do it right the first time or not at all.  JMHO


----------



## star1692 (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks dollbabybex.....That actually answered alot of questions...I guess I'm just really nervous about what the PS is going to think about me and I really have no idea what size I should get so I look perky and cute but not over done.  I'm thinking I want to get round smooth unders and a crease incision....????


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_But how many times do you want to go under the knife?  Better to do it right the first time or not at all.  JMHO_

 
oh yes of course i want it to be perfect the first time

... fingers crossed everything will go swimmingly.

but you have to know your options if anything did ever go wrong


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star1692* 
_Thanks dollbabybex.....That actually answered alot of questions...I guess I'm just really nervous about what the PS is going to think about me and I really have no idea what size I should get so I look perky and cute but not over done.  I'm thinking I want to get round smooth unders and a crease incision....????_

 
no problem hun... just makesure he doesnt pressure you into goin bigger than you want.

althought they say the number one complaint, is people people wishing theyd gone a bit bigger.

im having cohesive gel, round, crease incision.

apparantly tear drop can turn upside down... makeing an unusual shape.

but then my friend had teardrop and hers are fine.

I have about 6 friends with implants, and none have had any problems. some have had them for years.

good luck x


----------



## quandolak (Oct 16, 2006)

..............


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Oct 16, 2006)

I agree with CS, I myself want it but Mom won't let me at all because I'm 16, i had my mind set on complete CS since i was 14, and i will do it when im in my 20s.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 16, 2006)

I personally do not like the idea of added stress on the body, so I am not for plastic surgery myself. However, I think it's up to the individual. I'm only really against it if the person has unrealistic expectations of what'll happen after a procedure (instant success, fame, love, whatever have you.)


----------



## little teaser (Nov 6, 2006)

i got breast implants eight years ago and have had no problems i have the saline round ones and i plan on going back to get them replace with the silicone ones that look and feel more real and the other reviewer was right you can cut them in half and they dont move the gel that is in them but i dont think there is anything wrong with any plastic surgery thats a personel choice and if you can improve something to make you look good and feel better about your self i say go for it..


----------



## kradge79 (Nov 8, 2006)

I used to be completely against any kind of cosmetic surgery, but my opinion has definitely changed.  Quite a few members of my DH's family have gotten implants in the last few years, after their children "sucked the life out of them." They talked about how horrible their breasts looked after breastfeeding.  I'm small to start (34A), so if after I have kids, my breasts look terrible, I might consider it.  If it makes you feel good, who am I to say no?


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 8, 2006)

*cosmetic surgery*

I see nothing wrong with it, unless you are trying to look like someone else (for example a celebrity).  If I had the $ I'd get a few things done; and if I came into millions, I'd offer to pay for the surgery of some of those who have told me they want a particular thing done.  Heck, if I came into millions, I'll tell you what you need done. 

I know a few people who have had something done; unfortunately it wasn’t one of those who needed it the most.  I know two women that are upset they don't have a butt (one of them actually cries), one who is less than an A cup (she has expressed wanting to buy herself some breast) & has a full dark hair mustache (yes, she walks around like that, AUGH!!!!!!), a couple who need leg vein treatment (like me) and several who need permanent body hair removal (woman & men, including myself).


----------



## quandolak (Nov 9, 2006)

...........


----------



## user79 (Nov 9, 2006)

Well I hate to rain on the parade, but I for one am really AGAINST plastic surgery. I have this whole reasoning for it but I would be sitting here for an hour exactly explaining why I feel this way, but in short is that we as women are getting ever more objectified in society and "taught" to look a certain way. Not only that, but women perpetuate these stereotypes for undergoing elective surgery to increase their breast size, change their nose, etc.

I know everyone says "I'm doing it for me" but when you look a little deeper, this is so false. People do it to look better to the outside world. I mean if you were stuck on a deserted island, would you still feel the need to have surgery? Probably not. We do it to look a certain way because it supposedly changes how people see us.

I think it's really sad when young and beautiful ladies have their boobs done, for example. First of all, I think it just looks so fake and not very pleasing to my eyes, and why would you do it at such a young and supple age? Is there really a need? Maybe there is a better way to combat these insecurities than going under the knife...

I hate my nose, for one, but I would never get it changed. This is what I look like, and if people judge me for the way my nose looks (which they probably don't anyway) then that's their problem.


----------



## quandolak (Nov 9, 2006)

............


----------

